# Problema Volumen Logitech 5.1



## Garek (Nov 21, 2011)

Primero de todo Saludos!

Esque tengo un problemilla con el volumen de mis altavoces de PC logitech 5.1.

Desde hace ya tiempo que el volumen sube y baja solo y aveces muevo un poco la "ruletilla" y va un rato bien pero despues otra vez se sube solo o no se oye casi nose... Ademas Desde el controlador se puede medir los graves y hay otro boton que hace que se escuche mas el altavoz madre(pero esos van bien). Como vereis no tengo mucha idea de electronica.. Disculpen

E pensado en cambiar el controlador porque lo que falla es la ruleta del volumen pero no tengo ni idea de como ya que hay muchos cables(11 de colores) porque veo una tonteria comprar unos nuevos altavoces porque solo falle lo del volumen... Si me pudiesen ayudar a como arreglarlo o como cambiar el controlador por otro ( donde lo podria comprar?) y como conectar los cables.. Os lo agradeceria mucho!!

Muchisimas graciass y disculpen si me he explicado mal...


----------



## lubeck (Nov 21, 2011)

Yo tengo unos altavoces 5.1 de logitech, pero no tengo idea de lo que hablas....

y si pones que modelo son????


----------



## Garek (Nov 23, 2011)

Aver me refiero que el control del volumen va mal y cuando le da la gana sube y baja solo el volumen y no se puede escuchar musica tranquilo.. El modelo no tengo idea de cual es pero solo quiero ayuda para cambiar el controlador del volumen o arreglarlo.. graciass


Imagen de lo que quiero arreglar : http://www.logitech.com/repository/1870/png/16238.1.0.png

Quiero arreglar la ruleta mas grande la que controla el volumen por lo que e dicho con anterioridad.. o sustituirlaa pero no tengo ni idea de como! Gracias!


----------



## lubeck (Nov 23, 2011)

con la imagen ya entiendo....los mios no tienen esa cosa....

si no tienes idea mejor llevalo con alguien que sepa, lo mas probable es que tengas que reemplazar el potenciometro, o en el mejor de los casos solo darle una limpiada....


----------

